# Druckvorlage für Seidenschal



## matschi (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, normalerweise hat bis jetz immer die Bordsuche gereicht für meine sachen nur jetz finde ich leider nichts mehr.
Also folgendes: hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wie groß die Motiv Vorlage bei einem Seidenschal sein soll!? 
Ich hab ein Problem die grafik in das format (15cm x 127cm) zu rücken...
meine vorlage hat ein format von 946x238 bzw. 12cm x 3cm bei 200dpi

Für jede Hilfe oder tip wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2007)

Hai,

für eine Druckvorlage werden normalerweise 300 dpi genommen. Für deinen Seidenschal sollten die 200 dpi meiner Meinung nach reichen.

.. aber du willst deine 3cm breite Vorlage auf 127cm strecken. Das wird nicht funktionieren. Bei deiner Vorlage könnte ich mir vorstellen, das du links und rechts dein Motiv "einfach" verlängerst oder die Strahlen/Farben auslaufen lässt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## matschi (28. Juni 2007)

Ne die breite ist ja 12cm die 127cm bzw. 125cm lang ist!! 3cm is die höhe die auf 15cm bzw. 13cm gestreckt wird _(da jeweils 1cm frei bleibt)_


----------



## mreball (28. Juni 2007)

Für eine gutes Ergebnis würde ich versuchen den Spass zu vektorisieren und wie schon gesagt den Hintergrund (Strahlen) auslaufen zu lassen. Denn von den Pixelbild willst Du jetzt  eine unproportionale Vergrösserung wo Du sowieso rumbasteln müsstest und die Vergrösserung ist so extrem dass die Qualität nicht nur leidet sondern man nicht mehr davon reden kann. Der Vorteil der Vektorisierung wäre, dass Du in Zukunft problemlos weitere Werbemittel in vorzüglicher Qualität erstellen könntest.
Übrigens IMMER: Breite x Höhe IMMER. Du hast in Deinem ersten Beitrag da einen "Dreher" drin.


----------



## matschi (28. Juni 2007)

Okay danke... die strahlen möcht ich eigentlich schon erhalten, daher hab ich erst nach der vergrößerung die strahlen eingesetzt!


----------

